# V22 Osprey Wind Strips a Tree



## masiman (May 31, 2010)

10 people injured, gladly all injuries were minor.

The video is kind of cool looking though.

V22 Wind Stripping Trees


----------



## adkranger (Jun 1, 2010)

Some dumbazz didn't plan this out very well, the bird should have had a clear ingress/egress(or even bigger dumbazzes violated a closed area). Unfortunate for the trees though, but bringing a big air ship like that into the suburban environment is going to raise a bit of havoc.

Those Ospreys are very cool.


----------



## masiman (Jun 1, 2010)

Some interviews after the event and pix of the tree.

Aftermath interviews

I agree, Osprey's are way cool.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is the first video I have seen of one. It looks like a disaster waiting to happen. No wonder they went zillions of dollars and many years over-budget developing those things. Lots of servicemen killed flying those experiments, too.

They have reliable twin rotor helicopters that have been flying reliably for a long time. I wonder why they need to try something else?


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Jun 1, 2010)

*why*



pdqdl said:


> That is the first video I have seen of one. It looks like a disaster waiting to happen. No wonder they went zillions of dollars and many years over-budget developing those things. Lots of servicemen killed flying those experiments, too.
> 
> They have reliable twin rotor helicopters that have been flying reliably for a long time. I wonder why they need to try something else?



choppers are too slow limited range limited payload


----------



## adkranger (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 Because it's not a helicopter and way more capable. Servicemen, designers and test pilots have made the ultimate sacrifice with every new aircraft design over the years. The more complex, the higher the risk. I doubt the casualty rate for the Osprey is higher than any comparable aircraft. Have you looked at the rates for heliccopters over recent years (military & civilian)? The story of the Osprey is not complete yet, I for one am willing see it develop. I guess with the line of logic above we never should have completed the Apollo project either....

But someone on the ground needs to be more diligent about their work setting up their landing zones..........


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Jun 1, 2010)

*i'd rather*

bein an osprey when folks are shooting. the faster you go the harder to hit


----------



## adkranger (Jun 1, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> bein an osprey when folks are shooting. the faster you go the harder to hit



Yup. Of course I'd like a ride in one without the shooting too..


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 8, 2010)

The vision (sadly for those under the V22) kinda supports my belief how trees may fail in down burst winds.
Take a limb hold it out your car window at speed. In its normal attitude it will bend and the leaves align to reduce wind forces. 
Try hold it head tip into the wind. It will shear though the boughs unions and fail much as the vid showed.
In storm work I see this often. Trees have failed seemingly down from the top not from side forces.. As a storm passes or rolls over the side ways wind forces often become downwards here you get that unpredictable damage to healthy trees.

er where was the post pix n interview link??


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 8, 2010)

I watched something similar when I lived in Reno, my house was across from a hospitial, the Navy used the park to land Chinooks for Med evacs. Early one Fall, they brought one of the big boys in, it blew all the leaves off the trees, the 'copter literally dissappeared in a cloud of leaves.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 9, 2010)

Boston City’s big trees are hard hit by storm.
The National Weather Service estimated yesterday that gusts up to 80 miles per hour swept through the area Sunday in what they described as a macroburst that stretched from Framingham to Boston. A macroburst occurs when “a very intense downdraft from a thunderstorm accelerates to the ground and spreads out,’’ according to the Weather Service.

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...g_trees_are_hard_hit_by_storm/?camp=obnetwork


----------



## ooootis (Jun 9, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> That is the first video I have seen of one. It looks like a disaster waiting to happen. No wonder they went zillions of dollars and many years over-budget developing those things. Lots of servicemen killed flying those experiments, too.
> 
> They have reliable twin rotor helicopters that have been flying reliably for a long time. I wonder why they need to try something else?



We (the aviation community) have been trying to build a tilt rotor type variant for about 50 years. It wasn't till 20 years ago when computers broke the gap between needing a huge room to fitting into a toy that some light in the tunnel was seen. Alloys that would withstand the extreme high pressure it take to convert the nacelles as well as operate the entire Hyd system was also a leading degrader till now. 

Tandem rotor helicopter such as the CH-46 and it variants, as well as the CH 47 has had great success over their life time. The 46 is on the way out; it saddens me because that was the platform I was weaned on back in the early 70's. Everything has a life cycle and as many improvements that have been made to the 46 over the years, the V22 can fly very large circles around it. 

The war fighter of today needs to be kept out of harms way whenever possible. By striking under the cover of darkness and over the over horizon capacities these aircraft have is significant improvement to the US arsenal.

BTW this is my first post and yes I have a lot to do with the V22, so I may be a bit biased  Looking forward to many good discussion on this forum


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 9, 2010)

the city doz not do tree trimming to much any more $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 10, 2010)

ooootis said:


> ... and yes I have a lot to do with the V22, so I...



Cool! An expert!

My biggest problem with the whole concept of the tilt rotor craft is that on a typical aircraft, be it airplane or helicopter, the load is always close to center on the "width" axis, but often a good bit variable on the length axis.

The tilt rotor concept does not seem to have any possible mechanism (while landing) to compensate for fore & aft imbalances in the aircraft. If you have too much weight on the front or rear, doesn't that eliminate the possibility of hovering with any real control? If loaded too much on the front, wouldn't that compel the pilot land with forward speed, rather than hovering?

Obviously, you would need to be careful prior to takeoff. But what about airdrops; a popular option with the cargo ships and the twin rotor helicopters?


----------



## ooootis (Jun 10, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Cool! An expert!
> 
> My biggest problem with the whole concept of the tilt rotor craft is that on a typical aircraft, be it airplane or helicopter, the load is always close to center on the "width" axis, but often a good bit variable on the length axis.
> 
> ...



We have tested and expanded the gross weight envelope to the extremes. While a gross weight will effect all airplanes we have the unique ability to do a run on landing and takeoff. (just like any other wheel A/C). We can do any mission that a C 130 or other medium to heavy lift helo can do including paradrops, spyrigging, rescue hoist missions off the ramp or thru the cargo hook openings.

"*The tilt rotor concept does not seem to have any possible mechanism (while landing) to compensate for fore & aft imbalances in the aircraft. If you have too much weight on the front or rear, doesn't that eliminate the possibility of hovering with any real control? If loaded too much on the front, wouldn't that compel the pilot land with forward speed, rather than hovering?"*

The above statement applys to all rotory winged A/C. I will share this, when a rolling take or landing are called for, the pilots rotate the nacelles a certain number of degrees and at a point both A/C control surfaces (wings and rotors) are commanding the attitude to counter act the weight difference. So.... as you see we have another advantage over a conventional helo. Don't get me wrong helos can do primary the same thing, they would just be a bit more nose up or down depending on the situation.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 11, 2010)

I reckon V22 looks awesome. A concern is the down drought when say in rescue mission. Is it more power full and then so a draw back than a similar size n typical form, whilly whilly chop chop him come Jesus (Papua pigeon) 
Whats its fuel range, glide capacity, can it auto rotate for safe land or fly on with one engine out?

Oh nother Q? New Hollywood movie stunt. Shut down ya chopper drop to safety n then restart n go whilst in free fall. Just how how far a stretch is this one.


----------



## ooootis (Jun 11, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> I reckon V22 looks awesome. A concern is the down drought when say in rescue mission. Is it more power full and then so a draw back than a similar size n typical form, whilly whilly chop chop him come Jesus (Papua pigeon)
> Whats its fuel range, glide capacity, can it auto rotate for safe land or fly on with one engine out?
> 
> Oh nother Q? New Hollywood movie stunt. Shut down ya chopper drop to safety n then restart n go whilst in free fall. Just how how far a stretch is this one.



*Oh nother Q? New Hollywood movie stunt. Shut down ya chopper drop to safety n then restart n go whilst in free fall. Just how how far a stretch is this one.* 

Depends on what type helo and the altitude. Restarts can be done while autorotating, but.... what your talking about .... well it's Hollywood. As for the rest of your questions they can answered by searching the web. Click here to start V22. I don't want to seem vague, but some of, if not all of what you have asked is starting to fall into A/C specs. We have a whole group of folks that handle releasing public info. Hope you understand.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 11, 2010)

ooootis said:


> *Oh nother Q? New Hollywood movie stunt. Shut down ya chopper drop to safety n then restart n go whilst in free fall. Just how how far a stretch is this one.*
> 
> Depends on what type helo and the altitude. Restarts can be done while autorotating, but.... what your talking about .... well it's Hollywood. As for the rest of your questions they can answered by searching the web. Click here to start V22. I don't want to seem vague, but some of, if not all of what you have asked is starting to fall into A/C specs. We have a whole group of folks that handle releasing public info. Hope you understand.


Copy that n ta


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool specs. Great range n speed so OZ army will never buy it we get 20 year old helo hacks refitted n pay double $.
My son say in MW2 game u flys one.


----------

